# Flash that will endure over 2000 continuous shots?



## NostraHistoria (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

I need a flash that will take over 2000 continuous non-stop shots. I take pictures of books for research. I am a grad student in history. 

Can someone please tell me the best and cheapest flash I need?


----------



## steliosk (Jun 1, 2013)

i've heard pretty good words for the nissin mg8000
however you'll need a battery pack for sure. 

why not continuous lighting?


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

steliosk said:


> why not continuous lighting?



+1


----------



## NostraHistoria (Jun 1, 2013)

steliosk said:


> i've heard pretty good words for the nissin mg8000
> however you'll need a battery pack for sure.
> 
> why not continuous lighting?



I have tried regular lamps next to books for shots, but they come out worse than with what I can get with a flash. With flash, the pics come out very nice and clear. 

Do you have a link to continuous lighting products that you recommend?


----------



## NostraHistoria (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for telling me about the Nissin MG8000. It smokes Canon's 600EX-RT for continuous shooting. 

Nissin MG8000 VS Canon 600EX-RT Overheat Test


----------



## heptagon (Jun 1, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> steliosk said:
> 
> 
> > i've heard pretty good words for the nissin mg8000
> ...



You might want to provide extra details on what exactly you do. A static scene should be perfectly sharp using long exposure and any static light. 

Except if it's not really static or you do something wrong to generate/catch vibrations with your camera setup...


----------



## NostraHistoria (Jun 1, 2013)

heptagon said:


> CustomizedMacs said:
> 
> 
> > steliosk said:
> ...



Every time I take pics of books, I have a lamp on next to it. It is a regular lamp and nothing professional. Then, I use my default flash on the Canon T3i. The pics with the flash come out nice, white, and bright compared to without a flash. It is my preference to have flash, because the flash covers the whole book. A lamp leaves one area with light and then the rest is darker. 

Should I just get professional lighting? Well, the problem is that I am going to be taking the pics in Germany. So, it is not feasible. 

I think I will just get the Nissin MG8000 with the power pack. Someone in another thread suggested getting my camera an AC adapter. However, it seems the problem is with the flash overheating. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/329332-flash-most-continuous-shots.html


----------



## beckstoy (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd suggest just making a photo light from stuff you can find at Home Depot and a light stand. Sockets, light stand, ~5000K light bulb (a couple of these in any wattage). These bulbs will provide clean, beautiful white light that look great in any photos.

Then, just put your camera on a tripod and slow the shutter down. Should be great!


----------



## docholliday (Jun 2, 2013)

Kinoflo - still the best way to do continuous lighting...

But, you can make your own - use a set of shop fluourescent fixtures and replace the "standard" tubes with daylight or full-spectrum tubes. Then, go to a fabric store and get some satin to diffuse it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2013)

If the books are archival material, you might want to check with the owner/curator to see if there are any restrictions on the lighting you'll be allowed to use...


----------



## risc32 (Jun 2, 2013)

I see no reason you should spend a load of money on lighting for photographing books. i recommend a tripod, and a couple lamps with the same bulb. hell, with a tripod you don't even need lights, you could do it in the dark, but i don't recommend that method !


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2013)

Books? I think a tripod may be a better investment. But if you have a flash already, use that and take extra batteries. Better still, if you use rechargables, take your charger, two sets of batteries, use one set while the other is recharging. You'll be able to work all day.

Don't forget to do a custom white balance.

-PW


----------



## Pi (Jun 2, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Thanks for telling me about the Nissin MG8000. It smokes Canon's 600EX-RT for continuous shooting.



This video is about continuous shooting at full power. You are likely to be fine with 1/64 or something similar.


----------



## funkboy (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe you need an aircraft landing strobe or something .

More seriously, check this out: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/techniques/the_next_chapter_in_photographic_lighting.shtml This LED lighting technology has opened up a load of new possibilities for historical archiving. The inventor of this multispectral LED has commercialized the product here: http://store.imagingetc.com/collections/hardware/products/custom-multi-spectral-led-flash

I have no idea how much these cost... Let us know if you get one!


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 2, 2013)

*I think you need a copy stand or tripod*

As Neuro said, for archival books you may not be allowed to use flash, or possibly any external lighting, due to the damage it can do to old pages. 

With a tripod or copy stand, you can take extended exposures (1+seconds) in ambient light. 

More than gear, you may need to spend an hour or two learning some technique.

Use a tripod (or copy stand) and remote shutter release to eliminate camera shake
Use Live View to get proper exposure
Use a grey card to set white balance
I have photographed books before with this kind of setup (though it was tens of pages, not thousands), and I didn't need external lighting.


----------



## deleteme (Jun 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If the books are archival material, you might want to check with the owner/curator to see if there are any restrictions on the lighting you'll be allowed to use...



+1 on this point. 
If you are going to Germany to photograph books it seems you should be taking some time to research if your permitted to photograph the books and then, if so, do THEY have a copy stand?

I copied a huge number of documents at a university with their Leica Reprovit copy camera. Worked beautifully and cost me nothing.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 2, 2013)

I use LED lights (which provide continuous light) to take pics of books from libraries or when my kids borrow difficult to find text books etc ... I use YONGNUO YN-300 II which is a bit big but they have several smaller ones that work really well and they are very cheap ... check here http://www.yongnuostore.com/category/led-lights-other/ ... there are plenty of other brands that work really well including those made by reputable manufacturers such as Manfrotto http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Manfrotto+led+lights&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
http://www.manfrotto.com/led-lights#.UareA-uHTPE


----------



## NostraHistoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I use LED lights (which provide continuous light) to take pics of books from libraries or when my kids borrow difficult to find text books etc ... I use YONGNUO YN-300 II which is a bit big but they have several smaller ones that work really well and they are very cheap ... check here http://www.yongnuostore.com/category/led-lights-other/ ... there are plenty of other brands that work really well including those made by reputable manufacturers such as Manfrotto http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Manfrotto+led+lights&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> http://www.manfrotto.com/led-lights#.UareA-uHTPE



Thanks. It is a good price. I thought I would have to get the Nissin and pay about $800. 

Is its light white and clear? I do not want a yellow light. Can you send a pic of pages from a book to [email protected]l.com?


----------



## NostraHistoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I am going to be taking pictures of regular books and not any special ones.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 2, 2013)

Kino flo continuous lighting and manual white balance is what you want, not a flash.

One misfire and it's pointless.


----------



## rs (Jun 2, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> I am going to be taking pictures of regular books and not any special ones.


How fast are you going to turn the pages? And are you going to use the flash at full power with your 1D X and EF-S 55-250 with your petal hood? I'm guessing overheating won't be an issue for any of the Canon flashes with that usage, but a spare set of duracells might come in handy.

Failing that, why not just buy these 'regular books' as e-books?


----------



## Hannes (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd say two yongnou 560 III and a rf-603 transceiver. You probably don't need more than 1/64 and with one lighting from either side there will less risk of shadows. Two sets of batteries and you will be able to shoot as long as you want. Heck, you could even use the built in flash to trigger the yongnous for even less shadows but recycle time on the built in one is not great.

However, what I think you need more than new gear is more knowledge about fairly basic photography techniques.


----------



## NostraHistoria (Jun 2, 2013)

rs said:


> CustomizedMacs said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be taking pictures of regular books and not any special ones.
> ...



I do not want to pay for any books if I get can them for free.


----------



## rs (Jun 2, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > CustomizedMacs said:
> ...


2000 shots. That can't be many books. How much will four e-books or so cost you compared to all that time taking the photos and post processing them, let alone the cost of the lighting rig and the flights to Germany?

If you really do have to spend money on equipment and flights just to carry out this plagiarism, buy a cheap flatbed scanner instead. Rocking up to a library with a laptop and scanner in tow will draw a lot less attention that shooting each and every page with a flash. 

I'm confused. On another thread you announce you've got the money to buy a 1D X, but in this one you say you won't pay for four books?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 3, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I use LED lights (which provide continuous light) to take pics of books from libraries or when my kids borrow difficult to find text books etc ... I use YONGNUO YN-300 II which is a bit big but they have several smaller ones that work really well and they are very cheap ... check here http://www.yongnuostore.com/category/led-lights-other/ ... there are plenty of other brands that work really well including those made by reputable manufacturers such as Manfrotto http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Manfrotto+led+lights&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> ...


Yes it is white light ... but the same unit can also provide yellow light if you want. I'll try and dig up some pics and send them.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a flash that will take over 2000 continuous non-stop shots. I take pictures of books for research. I am a grad student in history.
> 
> Can someone please tell me the best and cheapest flash I need?



You say continuous non-stop shots. Do you mean 5-10 FPS? Or perhaps a picture every few seconds.

How do you plan to power the flash?


----------



## Zv (Jun 3, 2013)

Try cam scanner on the ipad. Free app that can take a picture of a printed sheet and automatically fixes it to look like a scanned image. I use it in the office for documents I want to digitize. Failing that, use your iphone or whatever. These days the cameras on smartphone are pretty decent. 

How decent does the quality need to be, it's just for you to read, right? You're not trying to sell this stuff, whatever it is, are you?


----------



## bardamu (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the whole issue of flash durability is a bit overrated. This article might be of interest:

http://strobist.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/will-your-flash-last-forever.html

I've done a lot of focus stacking with my flashes, sometimes up to 200 flashes per sequence. Generally I'm operating at quarter power or less to minimise variation between bursts. I'm guessing my flashes have put out many tens of thousands of blasts and they are still going strong. One of them makes an ominous noise on startup and shutdown, but still works fine, and I think this problem originated from a nasty bump or salt-water contact whilst I was on holiday in Tasmania, photographing marine animals on the back deck of a yacht.

May be worth enquiring if your destination institution has a copy stand - many large institutions do.

Unrelated matter but I was suprised to find that the 430EX II and 600EX-RT put out light that is rather different in colour. 600EX looked slightly warmer from memory.


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 10, 2013)

Why not an AlienBees AB400? That should do the trick.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 10, 2013)

Any flash can do it as long as it's around 1/4 power. At 1/2 power or full power I'm sure you'll melt a speedlite. A studio strobe or Q-flash would do full power all day, all night.


----------



## brianleighty (Jun 14, 2013)

Another option nobody has mentioned. You said you're using the on camera Flash. I assume you're saying that the flash drains the batteries on the camera pretty quick? If the oncamera flash is sufficient for your purposes, what about just getting an adapter to run your camera off of AC power? You still have the flash recycle time but if you're not firing at full power I don't see that being much of an issue.


----------



## brad goda (Jun 16, 2013)

2 X of anything cheep... just use manual exposure and give ample time for recharge.
shoot RAW and do extensive exposure and color balance test first... use QP or Kodak chart... 
if your exposures are good +-0.3 all color can be fine tuned in PS RAW process...
and stick with the same lens & camera for the project


----------



## barton springs (Jun 16, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a flash that will take over 2000 continuous non-stop shots. I take pictures of books for research. I am a grad student in history.
> 
> Can someone please tell me the best and cheapest flash I need?



I've read your previous posts and inquiries so for this job just use your smart phone for photos


----------

